# Jude's Arty-things (BEWARE! Image-heavy)



## Charles (Feb 3, 2012)

'Ello everyone. I don't art as much anymore, save for the odd commission or so, but I thought I would share!

I mostly draw ponies nowadays, but I can draw people and other fun things.

Also: Most all of these can be viewed on my deviantART, personal tumblr(sometimes there are NSFW things there, but I tend to tag them), and my roleplay tumblr. Enjoy!






My Ponysona, Storm Chaser. :D







Dust Devil, another OC.






The header for my Amnesia: The Dark Descent/MLP rp blog.






Sweetie Belle and Scootaloo!






A griffon OC, Gunther.






An old pic of Storm Chaser.
















A collection of ponified!Daniel from Amnesia: The Dark Descent.






Discord.











Alexander von Brennenburg from Amnesia: The Dark Descent as a pony.






One of my early designs for my ponyself...The colors, they burn!






Justine from Amnesia: Justine as a pony. 











IRL Amnesia ponies being worked on.






My trainer OC and his Zubat, Artie.​Annnd so I don't kill anyone's browsers further, that's all for now! D:


----------



## Monoking (Feb 3, 2012)

:D
PONEEEEZ

You're pretty good at drawing ponies, my friend. That'll take you places in a forum like this.


----------



## Charles (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks mate! I've been on a pony drawing tangent for a while now.


----------

